# Hello From NC



## Attitude (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi there! My name is Jessica. I have been riding horses for 12 years. I can ride Western and English and am jumping at the moment. I breed American Warmbloods and Arabians. I own a 161 acre farm. It has 3 barns with 25 stalls each, 3 riding arenas and 12 trails as well as 9 pastures. I have written three books and they have been published. The payment from that is literally the only way I could have gotten this far in my life with horses! I own 24 horses. 15 are Warmbloods and 9 Arabians. I also own three Siberian Huskies (purebred) and two cats. I love to talk and I am always willing to help anyone. I really have been wanting to joint his forum for a long time and finally I had the time to join!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome! What kinds of books have you written? Sounds like you have a lovely place. We love to see pictures here-hint, hint.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Pictures are a must lol.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome from another North Carolinian.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the horse forum! I also live in NC!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! What are the titles of your books? I'd love to check them out


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to HF! I second that^^^ - names of books and pics please!


----------



## Attitude (Mar 23, 2012)

Goodness, so many replies. About the books, I have written many. All about training horses. And pictures will certainly come soon! I'm going to ride one of my top show horses Monday and will take pics and post them here! The books titles are "Training A Yearling" and "Horse Excersizes 101" and "American Warmblood Breeding Guide" and "Your Horse And You"! And to the people in NC, it would be great to one day go on a trail ride at my place all together!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Attitude said:


> Goodness, so many replies. About the books, I have written many. All about training horses. And pictures will certainly come soon! I'm going to ride one of my top show horses Monday and will take pics and post them here! The books titles are "Training A Yearling" and "Horse Excersizes 101" and "American Warmblood Breeding Guide" and "Your Horse And You"! And to the people in NC, it would be great to one day go on a trail ride at my place all together!


Wow! Sounds like you have had quite the success! Congrats! Thats always rewarding, Im sure! 

As for the trail ride...that would be a blast!!


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome from UT. We just left NC not to long ago we were stationed in Goldsboro.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome from another North Carolinian. What parts are you in?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Howdy ho neighbor, I grew up in Spooky Holler NC. Live up in Surry Va now. What do you do with the Arabs? Now that I can actually ride a bit better I may look into a WTC horse again.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum fellow North Carolinian!!

Where in NC are you located? We have lots of NC people here and it would be fun to try to have a forum get together someday.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Allison,

I love this idea! When we do, we should meet somewhere in the middle on the state... lets say... Charlotte?? hehe


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum- that is a great idea


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Charlotte is less then a 2 hour drive for me.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Its about an hour from me.  heck, we can all meet at my place and then trailer out from there ... plenty of room for trailer parking


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and wow! You sound quite successful. All that sounds so amazing! I would love to live a life like that in the future.


----------



## Attitude (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes that would be a wonderful idea! At the moment I am training this wonderful amazing rider named Jessica. She is 17 years old and drop dead gorgeous. Looks exactly like a model. Flowing blonde hair, beautiful green eyes, 5'9. She is what we can call an underprivileged rider. Her parents cannot afford a horse for her let alone super fancy lessons. She can do anything with a horse. Anything! Walk, trot, canter, gallop in Western or English or Bareback. She is like an upcoming horse whisperer. And I should certainly bring her along! She needs to be introduced to the horse world because when she is older she wants to be a horse trainer. Anyone have any ideas on helping her get introduced to the horse world? I have tried and tried but too many rich snobby stables have rejected her because she's not rich. They wont even give her a chance and let her ride a horse to show them! She even said she'll train, excersize, or teach people to ride FOR FREE! She is trying so hard!


----------



## Attitude (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh and I live near Midland, NC. She lives in Kannapolis, NC!!!


----------



## Attitude (Mar 23, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> Howdy ho neighbor, I grew up in Spooky Holler NC. Live up in Surry Va now. What do you do with the Arabs? Now that I can actually ride a bit better I may look into a WTC horse again.



I train them for endurance and some of them are trained in dressage and three day eventing. I know the breed isnt made for that but they are actually pretty darn good!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey I grew up in New Bern and travel there many times every year. When ya'll have that ride I am coming!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Attitude, your place sounds pretty nice. Do you have room to host a get together? 

Uh....I don't see where Charolotte is in the MIDDLE of the state!! LOLOL!!!










Midland is outside Charlotte, so pretty convenient.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually, our barn may have stalls available...I'm not sure. I will ask the BO. We have a ring and LOTS of pasture and wooded trails to ride. It's not the fanciest facility, but quite nice. Chapel Hill is not a bad place to ride.

Is anyone in Moore County? The Walther Moss park is really nice. We also have the Carolina Horse park nearby.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Midland is only 30 min west of charlotte- so yes, the middle of the state  Errr.. i mean convenient. LOL


----------



## BeautifulHeart (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow your so lucky! I love to write but never got anything published before. And I think it's pretty awesome that we have the same name! By any chance, are you the owner of Rocky River Show Horses?


----------

